# Becoming EMS Instructor in Georgia



## Heal13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know the process for becoming an instructor in ga?


----------



## Wheel (Jul 15, 2013)

Heal13 said:


> Does anyone know the process for becoming an instructor in ga?



Google is your friend.

http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/emsdocs/PRO-C-11 Emergency Medical Service Instructors 01-10-07-1.pdf


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 16, 2013)

The information gathered there is sometime hard to cipher through so here is the gist of it.

Be a Paramedic.
Get BLS (CPR) instructor
Send in application to state for instructor, they will assign you a temp instructor # and that will give you access to another part of the EMS classroom website where you must complete additional online classes.

Attend either http://www.naemse.org/instructor-course/

or http://access.gpstc.org/catalog/calendar-coursedetail.jsp?gpstccode=MC0918

Complete either of those and send in that cert and then.

Take the NREMT Emt A CBT and practical.

Then you're done.
What region are you in?


----------



## Heal13 (Jul 18, 2013)

ok thanks. Thats lots of help!
I have my paramedic however I do not have my CPR instructor.
Do you know where I can attain it?

Also, I believe im in region 7 . Im located in Jackson ga. Between Atlanta and Macon.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 18, 2013)

Heal13 said:


> ok thanks. Thats lots of help!
> I have my paramedic however I do not have my CPR instructor.
> Do you know where I can attain it?
> 
> Also, I believe im in region 7 . Im located in Jackson ga. Between Atlanta and Macon.


You'll want to look for an AHA Basic Life Support Instructor Course in your area.  A good place to start is by speaking with your instructor, as you'll be required to sign up or be affiliated with a training center (TC).


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 18, 2013)

Second that.

I recommend speaking with the instructor of the school you plan to align with.


----------

